# Boğaça



## velochic (Jan 2, 2007)

Hı everyone.  We`re here ın Istanbul vısıtıng the famıly for the holıday.  Each mornıng my SIL goes to the corner börek store and gets me thıs roll (or bun, ıf you want to call ıt that) called boğaça (pronounced bo-ah-cha).  It`s kınd of a sweet dough and ıt ıs made wıth yogurt.  You can get them plaın or wıth varıous fıllıngs.  It ıs kınd of yellow ın color - I`m sure because ıt ıs made wıth lots of butter.  Anyway, my sıster-ın-law doesn`t know how to make them and I cannot fınd a recıpe for them onlıne.  I was wonderıng ıf anyone knew of thıs delıcıous bread, as I`d love to take the recıpe back home wıth me to work on.  No doubt other mıddle eastern countrıes and probably the Greeks have somethıng sımılar.  Eıther metrıc or ımperıal measurements would be fıne.  TIA!!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 2, 2007)

velochic, there is indeed a sweet of sorts called Bougatsa in Greece.  It is made out of phyllo pastry, has a custard-like filling, and is dusted with icing sugar.  Optionally, it is served with cinnamon sprinkle over it.  It is a sweet pastry that I would not call 'bread.'  It is served with coffee mostly in the morning.  If this is similar to what you have in mind, let me know and I will post the recipe here.


----------



## velochic (Jan 9, 2007)

It's really a bread, not a dessert.  Dh is trying to find a recipe for me... in Turkish or English.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 9, 2007)

If you do find the recipe, please post it here.  I am curious to find out what exactly this sweet bread is.  Might be similar to the Greek doughnuts or sweet bread.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 10, 2007)

*Pamuk BoĞaÇa*

Through my searches, I came across this recipe.  Im not sure of it is exactly what you are referring to.  I dont even know if it is Turkish  .  I dont know if Im allowed to post websites here, so ill just post the recipe.  If im wrong, I appologize, since i cant understand what Im reading. (assuming this is correct, and if you want the website i found it at, just pm me)


1 su bardağı sıvı yağ
6 yemek kaşığı şeker
4 çay kaşığı tuz
1 adet yaş maya
2 bardak ılık su (yada bir bardak ılık su,bir bardak ılık süt karıştırın daha lezzetli oluyor)
Aldığı kadar un
üzerine yumurta sarısı
Yapılışı:

Ilık süte mayayı koyup eritin ve içine geri kalan malzemeyi ekleyin ve kulak memesi kıvamından daha yumuşak bir hamur elde edin.
Hamurların içine malzemenizi koyup yağlanmış tepsiye dizin.
En az 1 saat ılık ortamda mayalanarak kabarmalarını bekleyin.
Üzerine yumurta sarısı sürüp 180 dereceli fırında üzeri kızarana kadar pişirin.
Fırından çıkan poğaçalarınızı bir kap içinde beze sarın ve sarmadan önce elinizle üzerlerine biraz su serpiştirin.
Kalıcı Bağlantı Yorum (7) Yorum yaz!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 11, 2007)

larry, it is very nice of you but I don't know whether it is just my impression but I feel somewhat left out here.   This is a forum you know, where recipes are supposed to be exchanged for the benefit of all members.  Trying all of my extensive repertoire of Turkish on your recipe did not allow me to get any further than the part that is most likely "bougatsa."  I do respect your reservations about posting recipes here, but how about a Turkish to English glossary.  My access to Turkish input is limited here (international relations, you know).  Of course, there is always a PM and by this I do not mean Mr. Karamanlis or his 'koubaros' on the other side.


----------



## velochic (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe, Larry.  It helps a lot.  I have heard that the recipe uses yogurt, but your recipe uses yeast and milk as a substitute.  It helps me understand how this bread is made.

It's nice to see that someone isn't afraid to post something for the benefit of a single poster and that this is truly an international community.  Yep, most of the world DOESN'T speak english.  Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## white_poplar (Jan 11, 2007)

larry_stewart, can you please post the recipe in English? I am dying to try this out!


----------



## velochic (Jan 11, 2007)

*Here's one in English using yogurt instead of yeast*

Dough:
                - 10 tbsp (155 ml) butter (room temperature)
                - 70 ml extra virgin olive oil
                - 2 cups flour (white, all purpose), sifted
                - 1 egg
                - 2 tbsp plain yogurt
                - 1 tbsp baking powder
                - 1 pinch salt

                Filling:
                - 3/4 cup feta cheese, crumbled
                - 1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped

                egg wash)
                First pre-heat the oven to 175 C (350 F). Put all the main                 ingredients in a deep plastic bowl. Mix well using your hand.                 Take a small piece of dough (about the size of a green plum), make a                 little hole in it and then put 1 tbsp of the filling inside.                 Filling is optional.  Close it up, giving it a half-moon shape.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 12, 2007)

Velochic, thanks very much for posting the recipe in English.  It does resemble a special Greek bread made with feta cheese called Tiropsomo.


----------

